# Happy Birthday Stravinsky!



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Everybody must listen to the _Symphonies of Wind Instruments_ to commemorate this - the day of Igor Stravinsky's 127th Birthday!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

God bless you Igor - you've given me a lot of pleasure!


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

I heard today the Rite of spring, but why the symphony for wind instruments?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Prefer the Symphony in C to be honest.

Anyway - Thanks Stravinsky!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Symphony in C is an awesome piece.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

bdelykleon said:


> I heard today the Rite of spring, but why the symphony for wind instruments?


To blow out all the candles maybe?


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

127 candles might drive us all back with the heat


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

hey Igor , dont try blowing them all out in one blow , your lungs are not up to it


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I also like _Oedipus Rex_...Haven't heard much of his serialist phase, should get into that at some stage...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> Everybody must listen to the _Symphonies of Wind Instruments_ to commemorate this - the day of Igor Stravinsky's 127th Birthday!


No, I'll go listen to "Symphony of Psalms" and "Petrushka" as they are far better pieces in my opinion.

Anyway, happy birthday Igor!


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

This is fitting, I've been in something of a Stravinsky phase lately. I just watched 40 or so minutes of a feature on Youtube about the Rite of Spring the other day.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*More Stravinsky?*

I am looking at what I have in Stravinsky and wondering what I should get next? Any recommendations? Thanks

Concerto for Violin in D Major: I. Toccata
Concerto for Violin in D Major: II. Aria I
Concerto for Violin in D Major: III. Aria II
Concerto for Violin in D Major: IV. Capriccio
Symphony In Three Movements: I.
Symphony In Three Movements: II.
Symphony In Three Movements: III.
Symphony of Psalms: I Exaudi Orationem Meam
Symphony of Psalms: II Expectans Expectavi Dominum
Symphony of Psalms: III Alleluja. Laudate Dominum
Symphony In C: Moderato Alla Breve
Symphony In C: Larghetto Concertante
Symphony In C: Allegretto
Symphony In C: Largo - Tempo Guisto Alla Breve
Symphony of Winds
The Firebird: Introduction
The Firebird: Danse De L'oiseau De Feu - Capture De L'oiseau De Feu Par Ivan Tsarevitch - Supplications De L'oiseau De Feu - Apparition Des Treize Princesses Enchantees
The Firebird: Jeu Des Princesses Avec Les Pommes D'or (Scherzo)
The Firebird: Brusque Apparition D'ivan Tsarevitch - Corovod (Ronde) Des Princesses - Lever Du Joir - Ivan Tsarevitch Penetre Dans Le Palais De Kastchei - Carillon Feerique, Apparition Des Monstres-Gardiens De Kastchei Et Capture...
The Firebird: Danse De La Suite De Kastchei Enchantee Par L'oiseau De Feu - Danse Infernale De Tous Les Sujets De Kastchei
The Firebird: Berceuse (L'oiseau De Feu) - Reveil De Kastchei - Mort De Kastchei - Profondes Tenebres
The Firebird: Disparition Du Palais Et Des Sortileges De Kastchei, Animation Des Chevaliers Petrifies. Allegresse Generale
Scherzo A La Russe (For Jazz Band)
Four Etudes: Danse
Four Etudes: Excentrique
Four Etudes: Cantique
Four Etudes: Madrid
Scherzo A La Russe (Orchestral Version)
Petrushka: Fete Populaire De La Semaine Grasse
Petrushka: Le Tour De Passe-Passe - Danse Russe
Petrushka: Chez Petrouchka
Petrushka: Chez Le Maure - Danse De La Ballerine
Petrushka: Valse: La Ballerine Et Le Maure
Petrushka: Fete Populaire De La Semaine Grasse
Petrushka: Danse Des Nounous
Petrushka: Paysan Et L'ours
Petrushka: Bohemien Et Marchand Malhonnete
Petrushka: Danse Des Cochers Et Des Palefreniers
Petrushka: Les Deguises
Petrushka: Le Rixe: Le Maure Et Petrouchka
Petrushka: Mort De Petrouchka
Petrushka: Police Et L'enchanteur - Vociferation Du Double De Petrouchka
Symphony in Three Movements: I
Symphony in Three Movements: II: Andante - Interlude (L'istesso tempo)
Symphony in Three Movements: III: Con moto
Concerto in D Major for Violin and Orchestra: IV. Capriccio
Firebird Suite,Infernal Dance of King Kastchei
Sacrificial Dance from the Rite of Spring
First Tableau: The Shrove - Tide Fair
Second Tableau: Petrouchka's Room
Third Tableau: The Moor's Room
Fourth Tableau: The Shrove - Tide Fair (Towards Evening)
Part I: The Adoration of the Earth
Part II: The Sacrifice
Tide Fair
Petrouchka's Room
The Moon's Room
Tide Fair (Towards Evening)
The Adoration of the Earth The Rite of Spring: I
The Sacrifice The Rite of Spring: II
Stravinsky Rakes Progress
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms 1 Psalm 38:13-14
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms 2 Psalm 39:2-4
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms 3 Psalm 150
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms 1 Psalm 38:13-14
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms 2 Psalm 39:2-4
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms 3 Psalm 150
Stravinsky's Le Sacre Du Printemps [Excerpt]
Stravinsky's The Firebird Suite [Excerpt]
Suite Italienne, for cello & piano: I. Introduzione
Suite Italienne, for cello & piano: II. Serenata
Suite Italienne, for cello & piano: III. Aria
Suite Italienne, for cello & piano: IV. Tarantella
Suite Italienne, for cello & piano: V. Minuetto e Finale
The Rake's Progress: Anne Truelove's Aria (Scene III)
The Rake's Progress: Recitative & Aria "No Word from Tom"
The Rake's Progress: Cabaletta "I Go, I Go to Him"
The Firebird (From the 1911 Version)


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

On first glance you're missing two good works: Apollo and The Fairy's Kiss


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

The Fairy's Kiss is outstanding.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

It is indeed. kg4fxg (catchy name by the way) is also missing Pulcinella, Agon & The Soldier's tale - plus many more but these that I've mentioned are must-haves for Stravinsky fans. Why not just but the 22 disk box set? It's only £18 - bargain of a lifetime.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

you need 
LES NOCES

-its nice to see stravinskys birthday being acknowledged by google on its homepage title - im sick of bloody haydn and handel and mendelssohn anniversaries


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

kg4fxg,
You should buy this piece, for me Stravinsky's masterpiece:


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

JAKE WYB said:


> -its nice to see stravinskys birthday being acknowledged by google on its homepage title - im sick of bloody haydn and handel and mendelssohn anniversaries


What is the problem with Haydn? He is one of the greatest.
It is incredible how classicism is held in low regard in this forum.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

bdelykleon said:


> What is the problem with Haydn? He is one of the greatest.
> It is incredible how classicism is held in low regard in this forum.


The Haydn anniversary was great, some of his works that have never been recorded (like many baryton trios) finally were.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Who the hell is this Stravisnky anyway?


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

^^ 

Yep; happy belated birthday Igor!

I'll celebrate with my favs; Petrushka, Sacre, and Firebird.

The ending of the Firebird has to be one of the most exciting endings ever. So I'll listen to that last.


----------

